# What i think about The new Twilight movie!



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

I just saw the new twilight movie and i am so very very Mad and disappointed,I Was hoping  that Bella Would become a Werewolf on the end but NO she becomes a Stupid ass Vampire,And what makes me even more mad is that there was no Hot bestiality Parts with Bella and Jacob that made me even more mad,And on top of that Jacob is not even a Werewolf there are no werewolf's in twilight it was all a lie! There all a bunch of Shamans who can shape shift,the whole movie went to the Fucking boring vampires who are a bunch of Pale skin pussyz,I could never hate jacob but i am sad that he is not a a real werewolf just a shaman or a druid,All of the CGI wolf's were very sexy but they were not Werewolfs or even furries for that matter. 

The whole movie could of been saved if Jacob Turned into a Werewolf or Wolf And bit Bella at the Operating table so she could become a nice fluffy wolf and then in part 2 she and jacob kill all of the fucking Necrophilia creepy ass pussy vampires, and then Bella and Jaboc together Crucify Edward and then they have Hot Wolf Mating and then have a Beautiful litter of Shaman wolf puppies, and then in part 3 Jacob and his friends recruit More wolfs for the Great war against The evil forces of the Creepy Necrophilia Pussy ass vampires and of course the wolfs win coz they can Eat the vampires whole,Since they have such big and sexy Mouths. And in the final part of twilight is about Killing the grand pussy vamp and then The world becomes a Wolf friendly place where people and wolfs can have a intimate relationship.

Well if i had to make a movie it would be tons better but for a rage Idea it was pretty good if you ask me,Any way twilight is a piece of shit Only jacob and the other hot Wolfs were not bullshit well they are since there not even werewolfs but i have a place for them in my heart any way.

thank you for taking the time to read my Rant about how shitty twilight is now. But i must say the 2nd movie was on the right track when that Fucking algie piece of shit went into hiding coz he was a Fucking pussy ass dick face, BUt no belle could not just have a wolf for a boyfriend she also wanted a Ugly gay corps as well as a boy friend coz she is a stupid bimbo who dose not know what is good for her,that whore should of just had hot Wolf sex and then marry jacob and Kill off of the fucking Undead things!!! Dam this horrible movie it could of been so Great but the books just had to fuck up the Sexy ending with jacob and bella!!!! Who ever wrote the scrip for this part of the movie is Worse then HITLER and needs to be CRUCIFIED on public TV!!! Jacob Was the perfect Man for any one He was Nice and fun and A hot Fuzzy Wolf all at once,If i was in that movie i would Take jacob and marry him and then  find a way to become a hot wolf and then kill Bella my self and then that EVIL EDWARD as a big grey WOLF! And then i can die happy. Oh wow I am sorry iseem to have gone overboard with my Rage. well I should stop  this befor i write something i will regret.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2011)

what the fuck is this bullshit?

We don't care what you think. We already know it's shit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

OH HEY its you.

I dun lyke the series so I refuse to watch it.

MY HUSBAND; however, loves it.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aleu said:


> what the fuck is this bullshit?
> 
> We don't care what you think. We already know it's shit.



Is that so then you're on the Edward's side you sicko!


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

This should be in 'The Tube' methinks.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OH HEY its you.
> 
> I dun lyke the series so I refuse to watch it.
> 
> MY HUSBAND; however, loves it.



Stay far away from it!!! the vampires have Ruined it!


----------



## Cyril (Nov 27, 2011)

The worst part is that this is supposed to be a serious thread.
Just... just stop posting. Forever.


----------



## BRN (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> no Hot bestiality Parts  the CGI wolf's were very sexy  they were not Werewolfs or even furries
> 
> she could become a nice fluffy wolf  they have Hot Wolf Mating   they have such big and sexy Mouths  The world becomes a Wolf friendly place where people and wolfs can have a intimate relationship
> 
> ...



I sense sexual frustration of some kind


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Cyril said:


> The worst part is that this is supposed to be a serious thread.
> Just... just stop posting. Forever.



I am not in the mood for you're Crap i am  in a bad mood,And you are not helping


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

SIX said:


> I sense sexual frustration of some kind



the movie needed some Yiff i swear!


----------



## BRN (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> the movie needed some Yiff i swear!



But then it wouldn't be in a cinema.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 27, 2011)

Moved to the tube.

Also, NOTHING NEEDS YIFF.

I'm going to see the movie on Tuesday with my friends to laugh our asses off, it's going to be hilarious =D Only Â£2.50 for the ticket.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I am not in the mood for you're Crap i am  in a bad mood,And you are not helping


I'm helping quite a lot!
I'm trying to make your mood worse.
That's what this thread is about, right?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

Also the correct term for Jacob's family- _yenaldooshi.

HE IS NOT A WEREWOLF BY GOD PEOPLE. _I do find it interesting that he is in face a yenaldooshi.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

hey you're still around


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

SIX said:


> But then it wouldn't be in a cinema.



Don't be silly if they can pull off Ugly ass vampire sex i am sure they could Put in some Wolf yiff.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

hehe, yenal DOUCHEY i get it

anyways, if you think those things then i'm afraid i'm going to have to ask you to go fuck yourself


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Jacob and his friends are shamans i am positive about that.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 27, 2011)

This is the _worst_ thread.

_The worst._


----------



## Ilse (Nov 27, 2011)

No way are you a real person. I always found your past comments creepy and too troll-ish but this pretty much takes the cake...?

Careful Ramsay, if you're against yiff, YOU'RE WORSE THAN HITLER.


W0lfen in some other thread said:


> Any one who is against YIff is Worse then Hitler so to speak!


----------



## Aden (Nov 27, 2011)

God _dammit_
OP could you like flip out or something so I can have a reason to lock this limping abomination


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Jacob and his friends are shamans i am positive about that.




HEY. YOU. GO LOOK UP *yenaldooshi. *Then kindly STFU


----------



## BRN (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Don't be silly if they can pull off Ugly ass vampire sex i am sure they could Put in some Wolf yiff.



 Did they pull off vampire sex, or did they just imply it? I'm fairly sure pornography, humanoid, bestial, anthropomorphic, or of any kind, isn't allowed in films that aren't pornographic themselves.  I haven't seen the Twilight films because they suck, so I wouldn't know.

I mean, you may have seen The Lovely Bones. Seems the scriptwriters of the movie weren't going to include the fact that the little girl was actually raped to death in bloody description in the book.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Or you could of just told me.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Or you could of just told me.



if you want weird sexual acts, go watch a serbian movie or something, i'm sure there's plenty of films like that that feature beastiality

also you remind me of mr hands, just saying


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

I HAVE AN IDEA

CHECK TO MAKE SURE YOUR BRAIN IS FUNCTIONING

i highly suspect you'll find the opposite is true


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

It's  not only The sex part in the movie that i am up set about it's Just about every thing in this part of the movie,And I fear of Part 2.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope OP you get your dick bit off in a terribad alligator side show incident and can never "yiff". The irony would please this sergal


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> And I fear of Part 2.



Then don't watch it, and when you use commas and full stops you're meant to put a space between said punctuation mark and the next word.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

i just...i don't even...you...


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I don't really Care much about Grammar, And I have to see Part 2 since i saw all of the other parts.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Well I don't really Care much about Grammar, And I have to see Part 2 since i saw all of the other parts.



It makes your posts a task to read, and if you use your grammar and language correctly then perhaps people'll respect you more. Just slightly, your posts are still incredibly retarded.

And no, you don't have to see part 2, now you're just making yourself look even more idiotic. If you hate it that much, then don't fucking watch it.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Dude the vampires are so hot. needs maor vampire love.
you're just dumb for not loving them  over those dirty wolves


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> It makes your posts a task to read, and if you use your grammar and language correctly then perhaps people'll respect you more. Just slightly, your posts are still incredibly retarded.
> 
> And no, you don't have to see part 2, now you're just making yourself look even more idiotic. If you hate it that much, then don't fucking watch it.



It's not my problem people are ass holes If they have a problem it's there problem not mine, And I like to Share my opinion on the forum,grammar Only slows me down that's why i use short cuts.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> It's not my problem people are ass holes If they have a problem it's there problem not mine, And I like to Share my opinion on the forum,grammar Only slows me down that's why i use short cuts.



What's the rush? Nobody even gives a shit about your opinion.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Dude the vampires are so hot. needs maor vampire love.
> you're just dumb for not loving them  over those dirty wolves



You are a sinner you must be crucified with Edward and his EVIL Little friends The wolves will Eat you whole with you're Beloved Necrophilia friends!!!! And how could you say such a horrible thing about Wolves!?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

team edward bitchezzz


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What's the rush? Nobody even gives a shit about your opinion.



Well i think you do.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2011)

I refuse to believe this is not a troll.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> It's not my problem people are ass holes If they have a problem it's there problem not mine, And I like to Share my opinion on the forum,grammar Only slows me down that's why i use short cuts.



Your 'opinions' will go down better if you use English correctly, if you think otherwise then you just need to stop posting. 

Besides, nobody cares about your opinion on Twilight.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Well i think you do.




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahhahahahhhahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

that's almost a little insulting to gibbys intelligence


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I refuse to believe this is not a troll.



I could say the same thing about you.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I could say the same thing about you.



congratulations;

it's your FIRST legible post, albeit completely retarded


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I could say the same thing about you.



What is wrong with you lmfao, if you are trolling then you're really not doing a very good job at it. At all.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> You are a sinner you must be crucified with Edward and his EVIL Little friends The wolves will Eat you whole with you're Beloved Necrophilia friends!!!! And how could you say such a horrible thing about Wolves!?



because they're ugly and slobbery and they smell like dry piss.
do somethin about it~


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Your 'opinions' will go down better if you use English correctly, if you think otherwise then you just need to stop posting.
> 
> Besides, nobody cares about your opinion on Twilight.



Well here is the thing i posted this For the people Who care.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I could say the same thing about you.




But according to Aleu's posting history which is coherent and relevant you just make yourself look like a troll who tries too hard.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Well here is the thing i posted this For the people Who care.



'Thing' is a pretty good word to describe your post, yeah.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Well here is the thing i posted this For the people Who care.



aka nobody here


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Well i think you do.



Not at all. I'm more interested in the idea that you _stop_ sharing your opinion completely.

Also I fucking love wolves.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2011)

Read the book and out of consideration for the staff, do not make any threads.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> because they're ugly and slobbery and they smell like dry piss.
> do somethin about it~




Wolves are god's Best *Sentient Creatures,* How could you something so awful about Wolves? Wolves are The best thing on earth and you say there Ugly and smell, And you call you're self a furry? you make me sick.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Wolves are god's Best *Sentient Creatures,* How could you something so awful about Wolves? Wolves are The best thing on earth and you say there Ugly and smell, And you call you're self a furry? you make me sick.



They do smell, ever worked with one?


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They do smell, ever worked with one?



I find the smell Pleasant so i can't really say wolves smell bad.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> I could say the same thing about you.



Your face :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Your face :V



Stop teasing the wolfaboo, you wolfaboo :V


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Stop teasing the wolfaboo, you wolfaboo :V



But I'M a wolfaboo too :c


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Wolves are god's Best *Sentient Creatures,* How could you something so awful about Wolves? Wolves are The best thing on earth and you say there Ugly and smell, And you call you're self a furry? you make me sick.



Let's meet up.

Worgen vs Vampire fight.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

No, EC.

Worgen vs. FaF.

We're going to make this happen


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Let's meet up.
> 
> Worgen vs Vampire fight.



No, no. no.
Wogen Vs any other WoW race. :V


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 27, 2011)

Leave Worgens out of this!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope.avi


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2011)

W0lfen said:


> Leave Worgens out of this!



I can't hear you over the stuns I am using. :V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I can't hear you over the stuns I am using. :V


Looks like *you* stun*locked* the hell out of this thread. :V

Also, OP:

YOUR, not YOU'RE

Damnit.


----------

